# Early Boy Scout Grips



## onecatahula (Jun 14, 2022)

Here we have a nice surviving pair of Early Boy Scout grips, as shown in photos. Still nice and supple. Measures about 5-3/4”. 10 bucks to ship.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 14, 2022)

$75


----------



## onecatahula (Jun 15, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> $75



You got ‘em Brant !


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 28, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> You got ‘em Brant !



Grips arrived and look great. Thanks Pete!


----------

